# WIP: Alice Cooper Suit Costume



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I want to copy this suit... His mirror suit a couple of years ago is too hard to make.










EDIT:
Here is the mirror suit from 2009 tour (I think). Not literally mirrors but some kind of mirror-like material. Mirrored top hat, coat and pants. It looked so rad on stage.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's where you can buy the material:

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Red-a...-Fabric_stcVVproductId137430449VVviewprod.htm

Machine wash and dry - what more could you ask?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that's gonna be cool LordH. I LOVE Alice Cooper!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I do believe you would make a great Alice, and of course you know, pictures please!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

My ONLY problem in looking genuine is that my frame isn't (and never can be - the joys of being cornfed) skinny enough to pull off a true Alice Cooper look. Also, he's short and I am not. I'll get pics if I can get someone to make the suit. I'm a dude, not a seamstress. Volunteers? 

Thank you ladies for the feedback!

Copchick - Alice Cooper is bad ass!
Hairazor - i'll get pics


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dudes can sew, too, Lord H


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Not dudes like me .

Speaking of that, that fabric shows to be discontinued


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bummer I found orange and black striped fabric here - maybe you could be a Halloween Alice Cooper:jol:

http://www.joann.com/halloween-spooky-prints-fabric-halloween-stripe/zprd_02487353a/

OOOOH, wait! More red and black striped fabric here:

http://www.joann.com/halloween-spirit-collection-stripe-knit-red-black-fabric/zprd_11743739a/

JoAnn Fabrics is a widely distributed store. You probably have one in your area.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:LordH, can I do your makeup?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

LordyLordy, corn fed I know, living in Iowa! But---vertical stripes are slimming!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Bummer I found orange and black striped fabric here - maybe you could be a Halloween Alice Cooper:jol:
> 
> http://www.joann.com/halloween-spooky-prints-fabric-halloween-stripe/zprd_02487353a/
> 
> ...


Yes mam, I had to go into JoAnn for wedding-related stuff... very familiar with their high dollar merchandise. lol



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:LordH, can I do your makeup?


Sure!



Hairazor said:


> LordyLordy, corn fed I know, living in Iowa! But---vertical stripes are slimming!


I know! White shirts with black vertical part from armpit to shirt tail too


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good luck on the costume. Alice Cooper Rocks! He's my absolute favorite performer.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

Joann's always has a 40% off coupon on non-sale fabrics but if you check online there are so many options. Contact Dionicia12she is an amazing seamtress. Good Luck.


----------

